
A Mass Murder Of, and For, the Internet - tareqak
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/15/technology/facebook-youtube-christchurch-shooting.html
======
minikites
What's the difference between advocating for violent action to stop "white
genocide" and yelling "fire" in a crowded theater other than the proximity of
damage done?

~~~
kthejoker2
Speech brigaded with action (fire in a theater) is considered by many to be
the only punishable speech. So the time component is a piece, too.

See Brandenberg v Ohio. They're just words. "No law." The First Amendment is
very clear.

PS yes I realize we're talking about New Zealand.

